# Self Service Laundry



## 60guy

Hoping somebody can help? Is there any self service (coin-op) style laundries around Abu Dhabi where you can do laundry yourself? I know there is a ton of Laundry services that charge per item or by the kilo, just like doing it myself. Strange right, in a country driven by service companies. Thanks for any help.


----------



## AlexDhabi

There are absolutely no self service laundries that I am aware of. It's a "full service" city 
If you like doing it yourself you need to buy a washing machine.


----------



## 60guy

AlexDhabi said:


> There are absolutely no self service laundries that I am aware of. It's a "full service" city
> If you like doing it yourself you need to buy a washing machine.


Thanks, I'm staying in a hotel for another 2 weeks. I will be buying one as soon as I move in to apartment.


----------



## AlexDhabi

60guy said:


> I will be buying one as soon as I move in to apartment.


Good luck. If you have enough room get a separate tumble dryer as well rather than a combined washer-dryer.


----------



## Snarplett

We're still waiting for our things to come up from Singapore... so we're without a washing machine for another week. I remember seeing a laundromat somewhere in Al Barsha near the MOE. Anyone see the same?


----------

